# Companies that send free makeup samples



## bremoomoo (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been reading around and I've discovered that by emailing some smaller name, but expensive cosmetic companies, you can get deluxe samples and sometimes full sizes!

Bascially, you contact them through the contact us tab on the company's website and explain that you like to "try before you buy" and your skin concerns and a product or two that you specifically like. I've contacted over 50+ companies and I've collected a ton of samples in 2 weeks... 

I was wondering if anyone else has had luck with this and if so please share what companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## savannahBetsy (Jan 6, 2014)

Ive gotten samples from Jane Iredale looking for other companies that send samples.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

hi you two,

have a look here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


----------

